# What is the average age of joining Freemasonry



## JanneProeliator (May 10, 2017)

What seems to be the average age in your area when ppl join the Freemasonry?
It seems to be farely high around where I live. I would say closer to 50 or at least well past 40. I'm 37 and AE and I am considered young.


----------



## rpbrown (May 10, 2017)

Hard to tell. In my lodge over the last several years there seems to have been a youth movement of sorts. We have several join ranging from 18-35 and then we have had a few from 50-65.


----------



## LK600 (May 10, 2017)

Though my experience and exposure is limited, where I'm at (over the last few months) appears 35-45.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 10, 2017)

30-50 it seems to me around here.


----------



## MarkR (May 11, 2017)

The last few years it's been almost entirely men in their 20s and 30s being initiated in my lodge.


----------



## Thomas Stright (May 11, 2017)

I was 50 but the last few have been closer to 30


----------



## Bloke (May 11, 2017)

About 34 years old as at last year


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 11, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> I was 50


58 for me.


----------



## Keith C (May 11, 2017)

I was raised last November at 56, two others went through the degrees at the same time and they were also mid 50s, Over the last 6 months we have had 2 in their 30s, 3 in the 50s, 2 in their 60s and one in their 70s.

We do have several in our lodge early to mid 30s including our SW, JW and SD.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 11, 2017)

That's a good thing, youth keeps Masonry Alive. We have been around for more than 300 years, but who's counting???


----------



## Brother Mike (May 12, 2017)

I was in my early 20's and my dad was in his mid 40's. I am now 43. We became Brothers together and it is something we both cherish. Even more so now for myself because I lost my dad to Cancer two years ago. Experiencing the whole thing with my dad, Scottish Rite, 32nd Degree is something I hold dear to my heart. Located in Virginia.


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 12, 2017)

I was 36 now i'm 61


----------



## MWS (May 12, 2017)

I'd say the majority in my jurisdiction are around early 30's. That being said, the last 2 gentlemen raised were 72 and 21 (after waiting since coming to Lodge events since he was 19).


----------



## JTHB19 (May 24, 2017)

Late twenties.


----------



## LK600 (May 24, 2017)

I will be 7 days into being 44.


----------



## Plustax (Jun 3, 2017)

Happy to say (& brag) that we raised our first 18 yr old MM. Joined a few days after his birthday & we have him completed before he departs in July to serve our country while in the Air Force. Well done my young brother! 

Sent from my LG-H910 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2017)

Plustax said:


> Happy to say (& brag) that we raised our first 18 yr old


Great!


----------



## StevenHayesTN (Jun 7, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> 30-50 it seems to me around here.


I'm 41 and just realizing all my fams subtlety in asking one to be one, upcoming alignment has me on the shuffle, most have passed and I have moved


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 7, 2017)

Up coming alignment?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jun 7, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> I'm 41 and just realizing all my fams subtlety in asking one to be one, upcoming alignment has me on the shuffle, most have passed and I have moved


Everything for a reason Steven.... but that does sound disappointing..


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 7, 2017)

StevenHayesTN said:


> I'm 41 and just realizing all my fams subtlety in asking one to be one, upcoming alignment has me on the shuffle, most have passed and I have moved





Ripcord22A said:


> Up coming alignment?


I see that it is not just me having trouble understanding posts lately.


----------



## Phil P (Jun 8, 2017)

I wanted to join when I reached my majority in DeMolay at 21 when I lived in Northern California in 1989(Back then 21 was the minimum age to join, but since then has lowered it to 18).  I'm 49 as of inauguration day (Jan 20), so better 28yrs late to the party than not at all


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 9, 2017)

Phil P said:


> better 28yrs late to the party than not at all


Absolutely!


----------



## Dave in CA (Jun 11, 2017)

I was initiated 6 days before my 35th birthday.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Phil P (Jun 13, 2017)

Dave in CA said:


> I was initiated 6 days before my 35th birthday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Way cool.  Btw I have family in the Sac-Town area too.  Which Lodge are ya with?


----------



## Dave in CA (Jun 13, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Way cool.  Btw I have family in the Sac-Town area too.  Which Lodge are ya with?



I am with Oak Plains Lodge 789 in the Arden/Carmichael area.  I will be Worshipful Master next year.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Jun 13, 2017)

Dave in CA said:


> I am with Oak Plains Lodge 789 in the Arden/Carmichael area.  I will be Worshipful Master next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I have been there a few times to visit Robert L Wade Chapter of DeMolay there.  My grandmother on my late dad's side lived in Fair Oaks.  I had uncles that were members of Provident #609 & San Juan #732.  I most recently lost another uncle last yr who was a member of Elk Grove #173


----------

